# Love them Now



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One of the hardest and most painful lessons we learned with our first boy was the very last one. We knew he was dying for 6 months, but we lived in denial. We blocked the thought of the end from our heads.

On one hand, we did everything to give that dog as good a life to the end as we could, but there were still painful regrets. Things we didn't think about. Things we never considered. Little things. Things we could have done BEFORE he got sick. Before the final 6 months. Going back to the beginning when he was a puppy. There was so much stuff we could have done better. 

And you never know when the end might come sometimes. 

It comes as an utter shock.

Blindsides you.

Leaves you feeling like you've cried so much that there's just nothing but numb dead pain inside. 

I had all this going through my head recently with everything that happened with my Jacks last month. He had a nosebleed. I thought it was cancer and I though we were going to lose him. I had even called up and spoke with a tech at a cancer clinic here in MI to discuss end of life treatment for a dog who you don't want to put through chemo or radiation, but who is not there at the end yet. We discussed what I could do. I spoke with friends who went through similar things... cancers... with their dogs and their experience. Even the thought of Jacks going through the disfiguring conditions of the type of cancer I thought he might have, hurt like a stab in the chest. Because this is a dog whose face lights your day just looking at it. Not just him being beautiful. He's always been a dog who has that kind of face you never forget. You can see his vibrant little soul in his face. And when I say vibrant - mean bigger than life.

No. 

Jacks did not have cancer. And he is quite back to normal in every way. And happy.

But we just lost our Arthur. Not sure who remembers him here... but he was the very sweet rough collie that our family adopted 10 years ago. He was going to turn 13 in September....

My sister and mom opted not to do a necropsy, but we suspect we know what happened. Sunday morning he had a very high fever and was going into shock. There was infection somewhere in his body and the vet did not think he was strong enough to fight it. Among else, his arthritis was really bad and all the meds to treat his arthritis were taking their toll on his liver. 

We all knew his arthritis was crippling him. He couldn't walk anymore. We had to carry him outside, hold him up so he could go potty, and carry him back in. 

We knew there were other issues related to nerves and his arthritis - including frequent accidents.

We knew his liver was starting to fail.

But we just weren't ready. None of us were. 

I believe he is going to be another dog who we will go a few years avoiding talking about - because the pain is just too much. 

I'm writing this partly and again to remind everyone to not take any day for granted. Not today or tomorrow. 

If there's things you've thought about doing for the dogs or getting for the dogs - do it now. 

I mean things like buying toys for them every time you get a paycheck. Buy them the special canned food every other week as a special treat. I used to get the Evangers canned food, but now purchase the Merrick cans of beef stew or other products for my boys. Buy the plush orthopedic beds for them to sleep on.

Let them sleep on the couch or your bed. 

Let them "clean" your plate when you're done eating. 

Let them have the run of the house and yes - take them swimming every chance you get. Or take them places that you know fills them with joy. 

Arth had no appreciation for lakes and ponds and did not like the goldens getting in there. But he loved fields. When he could open up and RUN - that was what he loved. 

Don't put stuff off for later.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Arthur! I remember hearing about him over the years, and seeing his pictures on here. 

It is so hard, but it is a good reminder to take every opportunity we can to spend quality time with them. They give so much to us.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

You never get enough time...and they are irreplaceable.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss of Arthur. It's so true that we shouldn't take any day for granted and we never know how long they'll be with us.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Kate, I am so sorry for your loss of Arthur. 
Expected or unexpected, old or young, the loss cuts like a knife and is never truly expected because I think we always hope in our hearts that our dogs will be with us forever. Each day with them is an incredible gift. A great joy and I thank your for reminding all of us of this. 
My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of Arthur. They are never with us long enough.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Arthur. We try to bring them joy every day but the time we have with them is never long enough, and sadly many things we wish we could've done with them remain undone. But, we try our best. 

PS. That song would make me cry whenever it came on the radio when it was really popular a few months back. Made me think of Molly every time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So very sorry to hear about your Arthur. Godspeed Arthur.

So true about letting each and every dog enjoy whatever brings the most light to their life -- they are always gone way too soon.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Arthur. You are absolutely right and thank you for reminding us. No one is guaranteed a tomorrow, 4 legged or 2! May your families memories of Arthur bring them and you comfort.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for reminding us to appreciate every moment we are privileged to get with our dogs and family members.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

May Arthurs spirit soar high and free while his memories fill up the great film he made just for you. I hope time makes you feel better soon.

R.I.P. Arthur

dlm ny country


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Arthur.
Thanks for reminding us to appreciate every day because they are all special.


----------



## dianev00 (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm sorry for the loss of your Arthur. What a pretty boy! They never seem to be with us long enough, even when they live to an old age. We lost our first golden, Andy, last October, and believe me, I am intimately familiar with your feelings. Andy was my and my husband's first dog as a couple. Andy not only grew up with us, we grew up with him. 

I definitely agree with you when you say to love them NOW. With Andy, we didn't have a lot of money when we first got him. We were a struggling young couple that lived paycheck to paycheck, but obviously, God meant for that dog to be with us for some reason. I always felt guilty that I couldn't afford to get Andy better things and spoil him more with fancy pet beds and expensive toys or expensive food, at least not until later in his life when we were more financially stable. But we loved that dog with all of our hearts and we did other things for him to make him happy, and that was all we could give at the time. I believe that we do the best that we can with our pets, kind of like we do the best we can with our kids, and that's all we can hope for. 

The best thing you can do (as I learned in my grieving for Andy) is to talk about Arthur. Yes, it will be horribly painful at first (it was for us), and you will cry a lot, but you honor his memory by sharing all the WONDERFUL memories you had with him and how he was the Best Dog Ever. I promise that the tears will eventually turn to smiles again because he never truly left you as long as he is alive and well in your heart. I bet you that right now, Arthur is probably at the Rainbow Bridge playing with my sweet Andy and they're both being goofballs and sharing a bone the size of a T-Rex femur.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry Kate. They never stay with us long enough. Sending prayers for you and your family. I hope that Jacks continues on the mend and that you, Bertie and Jacks can find comfort in each other during this very sad time. I always enjoyed your Arthur stories and I hope that when the hurt eases up that you can truly tell his story.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Arthur, Kate. Thank you for the reminder that life is too, too short....


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for reminding all of us that each and every moment we are blessed to have is precious!

I am very sorry for your loss. You both hold a piece of each others hearts until you meet again....hugs...


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

So very sorry for your profound loss of Arthur. Sending all my love. Thank you for the reminder. It is so very true.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this news. I have always enjoyed seeing Arthur's pictures on the board. They leave a huge hole in our hearts.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of Arthur. There is no doubt you both provided each other with a wonderful life. Thanks for sharing your thoughts of living every moment; it really touched me and I know how true it is.


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, Kate. My prayers are with you and your family. And so very well put, time is a gift, as is the companionship we are so blessed to find in these amazing animals...


----------



## Theboyzmom (Jul 31, 2013)

Kate I am so sorry for your loss. Our Buddy Bear left us for the rainbow bridge Jan 2016 due to prostate cancer and the paw prints he left on my heart cannot be erased. His brother also (14) misses him, but we learned from Buddy to sit and enjoy the small things. It's never easy, even when we know they are not well and think we are prepared for the end. Grief is like a river and somedays we are in the shallows, and others in the deeper water and need a hand getting to shore. Thank you for sharing a piece of your heart with us. 
I am sure everyone on this web site can agree- they make us better people. I also love the Eskimo proverb that they may not be stars in the sky at night, but our loved ones shining down on us to let us know they are ok. In my world, it applies to loved ones of all species. 

Sending Love and light.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Arthur, he was beautiful!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Kate, I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss of Arthur.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Run free, sweet Arthur. You will never be forgotten. 

Kate - I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. Too much loss it seems. Everywhere I turn people are losing their loved ones. I'll be thinking about you and the dogs. <3


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jen, I'm still very shocked over the loss of your boy.... at least Arthur had a full long life.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Megora said:


> Jen, I'm still very shocked over the loss of your boy.... at least Arthur had a full long life.


You and me both. I just got the short end of the stick. My boy became one of the dogs skewing the average age low. I pray to every god that I NEVER have to experience a loss so soon again. 

May my next one live long and have as little wrong with them as possible. I honestly thought I'd lose the 16 year old cat before I lost my 4 year old soul dog. 

*hugs*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Megora*

I am so very sorry about your sweet Arthur! What a beauty.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List, but need the date.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7204442

Please send to me. I've private msg.'g you with my email.
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him!


----------

